# Blood on egg



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I went out to check for new eggs today and on top of one of the boxes was an egg with blood stripes on it. I can't see which hen laid it as nobody has blood on them. None look like they are egg binding, or in pain. I'm still concerned. Is there anything I can put in the water or food to give them that might make egg laying a little easier for all of them?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

are there any virgin hens as this can be something that happens to them when they first lay eggs. and calcium supplement is always a good thing to put in water.


----------

